# how do you do it ?



## Harley Craig

I want to start stinging myself to build up immunity as well as for some of the other benifits, but I can't seem to bring myself to sting myself on purpose to those of you who do apitherapy how did you get over those first few self inflicted stings? They suck bad enough getting them by suprise and getting the stinger out quickly when I work my hives


----------



## tomkat

I guess it I.. like those who have diabetes and inject themselves. Brave people, go for it dude, close you eyes and let it happen.


----------



## Beregondo

After noticing that stings decreased the pain I had form a chronic knee injury, I began to make sure I got stung once a week.

If that amount of time passed w/o an accidental sting, I just pick up a bee, put her in my palm, make a loose fist and shake until she stings.
I also leave the sting in for a couple minutes to ensure a good dose.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Reach down, pick up one little lady by the wings, and touch her down where you want the dose. Get the barb in so when you pull her away, the little sack keeps pumping in the venom. Then, when it is done pumping, slide the sting out in the opposite direction; making sure you don't break off the sting. There, you've done it.


----------



## Bee Bliss

An apitherapist told us to do the following:

Do a quick (short duration) test sting to test for allergy (ice first). After 15 minutes with no allergic reaction, you may proceed. Ice the area first to numb it. Dry the spot (or it hurts/stings wierd). Grasp a bee by the head or thorax with a reverse tweezers. Locate her on the spot and if she does not sting you, tap her.
Leave the stinger in for 15 minutes and then remove it. Ice really makes the difference. 


Sometimes I can't tell I got stung. It knocks down the punch or eliminates it altogether. However, my palms just above the wrist hurt a lot no matter how much I ice first.


----------



## Harley Craig

tomkat said:


> I guess it I.. like those who have diabetes and inject themselves. Brave people, go for it dude, close you eyes and let it happen.


. Ha ha I do know what you mean, I give my 3 yr old daughter weekly injections for JRA ( the whole reason I got interested in bees ). The weird thing is I'm not really afraid to get stung I often go into my hives without gloves or in a t shirt and do get stung time to time, but I ha e this weird hangup doing it intentionally. maybe I just need to fire up the weedeater if its been awhile since I've been stung lol


----------



## Greg Lowe

Try numbing the sting site with ice before stinging. 

I had a ganglion cyst on my wrist. I stung it 2-3 times a day for about 7-10 days. I didn't use ice. It got easier each time. (Also, the cyst went away.)


----------



## Harley Craig

well I did it today, I couldn't believe how hard it was to get her to sting me, I really had to mash on her with my finger. One thing I noticed that was different, is after the stinger was in for about 5 min, I started feeling the sting again, when working my hives I normally get them out in under a min so is that a normal occurance. It wasn't as bad as the initial sting but it was noticeable.


----------



## Brad Bee

If you ever met me, being a proponent of bee venom therapy wouldn't be in the top 1000 things you would associate with me. I'm a big ol country boy. I wear overalls and shave my head. Some would say a *******, but I think I've turned into a renaissance man. LOL

I couldn't run myself into a corner and give myself a shot but the bee stinging wasn't too bad. As you found out it's not as instantaneous as first thought. I think that makes it easier because I never actually know when they're gonna sting me.

Also, I've NEVER left a stinger in for more than a minute. If that's something that is supposed to be done, then I've been doing it wrong, but my results have been amazing.


----------



## Harley Craig

Oh I'm a believer now I jacked my back up a few weeks ago and couldn't get out of bed, the wife went and got a jar of bees and gave me 5 stings along my spine and I left them for a good 10 min to get a full dose and 20 min later I could touch my toes, it got better as the day went on and by the next morning I popped out of bed like I was 20 again. My daughter has started them for her jra and it seems promising for her as well


----------



## Barry

Brad Bee said:


> Also, I've NEVER left a stinger in for more than a minute. If that's something that is supposed to be done, then I've been doing it wrong, but my results have been amazing.


Hey, if I'm going to deal with a sting and take the bee's life, I leave the stinger in for 10 minutes and make sure I get every bit of that juice.


----------



## Brad Bee

Barry said:


> Hey, if I'm going to deal with a sting and take the bee's life, I leave the stinger in for 10 minutes and make sure I get every bit of that juice.


Serious question because I have no idea, but does it really take more than a minute for the venom to be pumped in? I've noticed at the end of an estimated minute I can't see any sack left, just a black stinger.


----------



## the kid

never had any trouble stinging myself ,, just picked her up put her butt on were it was to bee ,and it was a done deed


----------

